# I cant believe people on other forums....



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

:cursing: I would love to tell them to shove them computor where the sun dont shine! :cursing: There saying my sister is boring, and hard looking, and that she is ugly? :cursing: Thats just put me in a right bad mood!!!


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Its probably just jealousy mate dont take it personal people are stupid


----------



## Jacks-mum (May 9, 2009)

Ahhhhh the green eyed monster I bet !


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Agree with Barney mate ....Jealousy, dont let them bother you I think your sister is very prettyxx


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*oh my god, these people need to get a life son, :smilewinkgrin:she is very very pretty and i agree wiv barns too *


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks all, I guss you're right...  If they say anymore, they need to hide... I will be onto them! :devil:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Lil bro

Ignore them as that annoys them more hehehe

Our sister is beautiful, Runs in the family :001_tt2:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

The Big Green Eyed Monster springs to mind.

Cummon she is absolutly gorgeous!!


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> Lil bro
> 
> Ignore them as that annoys them more hehehe
> 
> Our sister is beautiful, Runs in the family :001_tt2:


*lmao dont tell him that, he'll be running for the mascara next  lmfao :001_tt2: hmy: :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Thanks all, I guss you're right...  If they say anymore, they need to hide... I will be onto them! :devil:


ahhhhhhh bless ya, we will help ya get them


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Everyone has an opinion over what is and isnt attractive.

Sadly, once you put your image out there, you open it and yourself up to abuse.

Another reason to keep private info and images off of the internet if you are an easily upset or offended person.


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Baby Bordie said:


> Thanks all, I guss you're right...  If they say anymore, they need to hide... I will be onto them! :devil:


i wouldnt take any notice honestly mate the ones that say these things are normally the ugly 1s that 2lb of foundation and a ton of lipstick cant help or the 30 stone monsters that are "cant leave the house fat" and thats just the men she is very pretty no doubt about it


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *lmao dont tell him that, he'll be running for the mascara next  lmfao :001_tt2: hmy: :smilewinkgrin:*


He already does and bright red lipstick sssshhhhhhh lol


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

They might us want to wind you up, then when you bite back you've made a rod for your own back.

Asking people to vote for someone on-line is not the best way to do things, you just leave yourself open to abuse.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm a bit confused

So Rebecca ..the future Miss Swansea/Miss Wales/Miss World is Baby Bordies sister yeah...

Spaniel Mad is Baby Bordies sister too??????

So Rebeccas sister also.

And Ladywiccana is also a sister too? 

Or have I got this totally wrong??? Sorry if I have.

Who is related to who LOL


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

deb53 said:


> I'm a bit confused
> 
> So Rebecca ..the future Miss Swansea/Miss Wales/Miss World is Baby Bordies sister yeah...
> 
> ...


Yes james is my little bro but ladyw is James mum, we have different mums :001_tt2:

Our dad puts it about


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Just ignore them. Jealousy and ignorance mixed up with stupidity makes people act weird on forums let alone in real life.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Yes james is my little bro but ladyw is James mum, we have different mums :001_tt2:
> 
> Our dad puts it about


And Welshlady is gran?

Edit: Oh, and there's nowt wrong with your sister.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Yes james is my little bro but ladyw is James mum, we have different mums :001_tt2:
> 
> Our dad puts it about


Ah got it now...Didnt mean to come across nosy but was getting real confused. lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> :cursing: I would love to tell them to shove them computor where the sun dont shine! :cursing: There saying my sister is boring, and hard looking, and that she is ugly? :cursing: Thats just put me in a right bad mood!!!


James let me ask you something..........Do you love your sister? Do you think she is pretty? Will you be suporting her through it all and be behind her 100%?? THEN WHY LET PEOPLE LIKE THIS GET TO YOU. This is your sister and you go and do what you want to do, everyone else is behind you ok including me. Your sister is a very very pretty girl And I think she will do very well.  DO NOT take to heart when they say about her, this sounds like jealousy or a way of trying to wind you up, and you are playing into their hands by reacting. Just be there for her + support her ok, ignore those that want a reaction from you and that is all they are wanting. Dont lower yourself. you are a good lad and you can rise above it. so come on wheres my freindly happy little chappy James.....I want him back again having fun on here. ((((((((((((hugs to you))))))))))))) gran xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> James let me ask you something..........Do you love your sister? Do you think she is pretty? Will you be suporting her through it all and be behind her 100%?? THEN WHY LET PEOPLE LIKE THIS GET TO YOU. This is your sister and you go and do what you want to do, everyone else is behind you ok including me. Your sister is a very very pretty girl And I think she will do very well.  DO NOT take to heart when they say about her, this sounds like jealousy or a way of trying to wind you up, and you are playing into their hands by reacting. Just be there for her + support her ok, ignore those that want a reaction from you and that is all they are wanting. Dont lower yourself. you are a good lad and you can rise above it. so come on wheres my freindly happy little chappy James.....I want him back again having fun on here. ((((((((((((hugs to you))))))))))))) gran xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Thanks for the wise words gran!  I do love her, and i will support her.. 
Enough of this, i'm back to happy James...


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

deb53 said:


> I'm a bit confused
> 
> So Rebecca ..the future Miss Swansea/Miss Wales/Miss World is Baby Bordies sister yeah...
> 
> ...


And I am his gran. xxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Yes james is my little bro but ladyw is James mum, we have different mums :001_tt2:
> 
> Our dad puts it about


That son of mine sure did. !!!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Thanks for the wise words gran!  I do love her, and i will support her..
> Enough of this, i'm back to happy James...


Now thats what I want to see, my happy go luck boy. Put your head up high coz when she is famous, all them jealous people will be coming out the wood work to be your freind......then you willknow who is your real friend and who is not. You can stick your middle finger up to the others cant you. (gran should be telling you to stick you middle finger up lolol). xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Now thats what I want to see, my happy go luck boy. Put your head up high coz when she is famous, all them jealous people will be coming out the wood work to be your freind......then you willknow who is your real friend and who is not. You can stick your middle finger up to the others cant you. (gran should be telling you to stick you middle finger up lolol). xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Lmao, but my gran is a nutter, sneaking brandy into her milk!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Lmao, but my gran is a nutter, sneaking brandy into her milk!


:blushing:   xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Thanks for the wise words gran!  I do love her, and i will support her..
> Enough of this, i'm back to happy James...


That's more like it that's what we want to see the happy James. Your sister is very pretty.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Sorry to bring negativity, but on that forum, im now being called an illegal imigrant!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Sorry to bring negativity, but on that forum, im now being called an illegal imigrant!


Nobody calls my friends. Ignore them and if they carry on they will have to answer to me. If you want to talk about it feel free to pm me.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

danielled said:


> Nobody calls my friends. Ignore them and if they carry on they will have to answer to me. If you want to talk about it feel free to pm me.


Okay, thanks Danielle...


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I know the forum you're talking about. Some people on there are just plain vicious! :cursing:


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I know the forum you're talking about. Some people on there are just plain vicious! :cursing:


I know, its gone OTT now, and i was reacting how they wanted me to!  And i took the bait!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Okay, thanks Danielle...


Your more than welcome. I'm here for you I want you to know that.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> I know, its gone OTT now, and i was reacting how they wanted me to!  And i took the bait!!!!


Ignore the pric* who said she was a foreign import, that's racist in my eyes and your sister is beautiful anyway  She has natural beauty which is the best quality in a woman


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Ignore the pric* who said she was a foreign import, that's racist in my eyes and your sister is beautiful anyway  She has natural beauty which is the best quality in a woman


Thanks Marcia... Thats what a though, and thats what got me annoyed!!! :cursing:


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> :cursing: I would love to tell them to shove them computor where the sun dont shine! :cursing: There saying my sister is boring, and hard looking, and that she is ugly? :cursing: Thats just put me in a right bad mood!!!


Dont let it get to you James...Jealousy is a terrible thing!!

We all wish her well here on pf


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

> I know the forum you're talking about. Some people on there are just plain vicious


So do I. I thought to myself, I wonder what forum you would be likely to get nasty replies on..... yep..... that's the one- lol.

Pay it no mind.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

how nasty is that! somebodys sounding very jelouse to me

so dont let them wind you up James


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

jenniferx said:


> So do I. I thought to myself, I wonder what forum you would be likely to get nasty replies on..... yep..... that's the one- lol.
> 
> Pay it no mind.


Are you registered with that forum too?


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, haven't posted in a very long time though. In fact haven't posted much at all period. Generally just read it, bit like a soap opera.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

jenniferx said:


> Yeah, haven't posted in a very long time though. In fact haven't posted much at all period. Generally just read it, bit like a soap opera.


I def tend to stay out of the over 18 part now because of the content. Sometimes it goes too far.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Sorry to bring negativity, but on that forum, im now being called an illegal imigrant!


What forum was it?. Don't they have any mod's


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> What forum was it?. Don't they have any mod's


Its reptileforums.... A mod has commented on the thread? But not said anything?


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> What forum was it?. Don't they have any mod's


was wondering what forum it is too... we can all join and stick up for james and his sister


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> was wondering what forum it is too... we can all join and stick up for james and his sister


I was thinking that


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Send Badgers mum in and they'll soon learn not to mess with you James


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Send Badgers mum in and they'll soon learn not to mess with you James


Send me in as well.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I hope you don't mind me posting this James.

This is the link so you can all see how nasty and hurtful some of the comments are - Reptile Forums UK


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I hope you don't mind me posting this James.
> 
> This is the link so you can all see how nasty and hurtful some of the comments are - Reptile Forums UK


No, dont mind at all...


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Iv just joined...


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

its cos they are all ugly bugg.rs and your sis is a cracker


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Send Badgers mum in and they'll soon learn not to mess with you James


 I'm not going in there


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm not going in there


come on... iv just joined and think we should have some fun with them....


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> come on... iv just joined and think we should have some fun with them....


Lmao, i dont mind what you say to them, i wont be going on there again!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> come on... iv just joined and think we should have some fun with them....


Lol what name are you?


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol what name are you?


angelwingz im just reading through the thread then can start with some fun


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Lmao, i dont mind what you say to them, i wont be going on there again!


I can't find it James.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

were are we going


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> angelwingz im just reading through the thread then can start with some fun


What is the thread called and where is it? I'm struggling to find it.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

danielled said:


> I can't find it James.


Reptile Forums UK

Here ya go...


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Reptile Forums UK
> 
> Here ya go...


What is the thread called and which section is it in?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

i have joined i am adder


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ive commented too, total shocking.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

danielled said:


> What is the thread called and which section is it in?


Oh? Didn't i just send the thread link? Will try again...

Reptile Forums UK


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh, didnt work, its the same title as this one, just click new posts, and it should be near the top...


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Oh? Didn't i just send the thread link? Will try again...
> 
> Reptile Forums UK


You sent a link reptile forums uk but clicked on it and can't find the thread. I just get loads of other things on the forum.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Iv just left them a post...


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

borderer said:


> i have joined i am adder


are you coming to play on there too?


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Lmao, you go people.... Bordie, my sister just cracked up at your commentt! haha


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwwwwww thats just sad they are just bullies turn a blind eye at them


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Lmao, another great post by... Bordie!


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

They think its me creating multiple accounts? ut: Lol


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> They think its me creating multiple accounts? ut: Lol


lol i saw... we are one and the same now ut:


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> lol i saw... we are one and the same now ut:


They must be dumb or something? That sharpstrain guy just called me a plonker?  ut:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> They must be dumb or something? That sharpstrain guy just called me a plonker?  ut:


they really are strange ut: and very jealous by what i can work out...


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> they really are strange ut: and very jealous by what i can work out...


I still cant believe what they are saying? Thinking im in the wrong?


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

whos golden snow?


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

:cursing: IM FUMING!!!!!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

thats crap... was starting to have some fun... how pathetic are they?


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> thats crap... was starting to have some fun... how pathetic are they?


I know, i feel like PM a few of them!!!!!!!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> I know, i feel like PM a few of them!!!!!!!


but then it would be you that got accused of bullying.... take a deep breath and start a new thread on there lol


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> but then it would be you that got accused of bullying.... take a deep breath and start a new thread on there lol


Lol.... I have asked a mod for all the negative comments to be deleted, then the thread to be re-opened...


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> whos golden snow?


Me. Have any of you had a warning fom them i have


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol.... I have asked a mod for all the negative comments to be deleted, then the thread to be re-opened...


there will be hardly any posts left... let us know if its re opened


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Me. Have any of you had a warning fom them i have


No??? I havent... Lol


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Me. Have any of you had a warning fom them i have


 don't know... will have a look now....


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

I've been banned permanently!!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

i havent had anything said


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> whos golden snow?





Baby Bordie said:


> No??? I havent... Lol


 I've been banned!! they said i was spam


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> I've been banned permanently!!!


Did they call you spam aswell


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Lmao, they tolm me i could make another thread? So i just have, i said no negative comments, will see what happens...


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> I've been banned!! they said i was spam


thats was my reason too.....

feel all naughty now


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Lmao, they tolm me i could make another thread? So i just have, i said no negative comments, will see what happens...


but i'm banned now...


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh damn....


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

they have banned me for life dont know why


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

borderer said:


> they have banned me for life dont know why


Lmao, my sister was laughing her head off at all your comments.... Haha


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

borderer said:


> they have banned me for life dont know why


we are in the norty corner together


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> thats was my reason too.....
> 
> feel all naughty now


I'm gutted i don't even like spamut:

Like the cream cake's naulty but nice


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

borderer said:


> they have banned me for life dont know why


Lol i only said i voted, And asked is it alway's that friendly there. I'm so upset i'm banned:001_tt2:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I see bordie made his way over to that forum, pmsl I'd know him anywhere 

Jealous spineless buggers the lot of them 

PS have you only been here for 4 years?  Didn't know that


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

That thread has been closed James so i couldnt comment.


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Your sister is gorgeous!
Don't listen to the silly pathetic people, its all jelousy! Dont worry


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

im of to join again


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I can't believe they locked it and banned a few of you 

Love what you were saying Bordie


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Thnaks everyone, i made another thread on there, and i dont think there will be anymore bitchyness on that one!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I can't believe they locked it and banned a few of you
> 
> Love what you were saying Bordie


Lol they said we were spam


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol they said we were spam


They also thought that James had multiple accounts :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

i am back on as brackon hmy:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

borderer said:


> i am back on as brackon hmy:


Try and behave yourself bordie


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

borderer said:


> i am back on as brackon hmy:


Can you guess who i am on there?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

:smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


Marcia said:


> Try and behave yourself bordie


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Can you guess who i am on there?


I found you lol.

Jungle boy is starting with his sarcy comments again i see


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Save me going back through the pages whats the link, I will go look see


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I found you lol.
> 
> Jungle boy is starting with his sarcy comments again i see


Are you sure?...lol


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Save me going back through the pages whats the link, I will go look see


Reptile Forums UK


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Are you sure?...lol


Here's the link - Reptile Forums UK

Are you Wild one Ony?


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Reptile Forums UK


thanks ony, off to add my 2pence lol


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Here's the link - Reptile Forums UK
> 
> Are you Wild one Ony?


LOL...Was it that obvious?   



ClaireLouise said:


> thanks ony, off to add my 2pence lol


Your'e welcome Claire...xxxx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL...Was it that obvious?


It was a clever guess


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Marcia said:


> It was a clever guess


LOL...You little detective.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Can ya find me, ive joined using one of barneys names lol


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

They've started with the whole multiple accounts again


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Well I'm pretty obvious I think


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Well I'm pretty obvious I think


Yep hehe


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Yep hehe


Never was able to be sneaky LMAO


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Can ya find me, ive joined using one of barneys names lol


Did you write the long post?...lol


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Well I'm pretty obvious I think


lol think i might just know which one you are...

i might join again  and i'll try not to get a ban this time


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Did you write the long post?...lol


NOPE lol ........


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> lol think i might just know which one you are...
> 
> i might join again  and i'll try not to get a ban this time


Yes, my username begins with a s ends in an a and has equeen in the middle!!! :laugh:

Go for it


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I seriously love how they all still think it's multiple accounts


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Did you write the long post?...lol


from heresonemore??

No it was me

making my blood boil lol


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I seriously love how they all still think it's multiple accounts


they really can't get the fact we are all different people... i didnt think it was that hard to understand


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

deb53 said:


> from heresonemore??
> 
> No it was me
> 
> making my blood boil lol


LOL...Loved it.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> they really can't get the fact we are all different people... i didnt think it was that hard to understand


I know  Bloody idiots


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

They are a right bunch of idiots!!!!!!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> They are a right bunch of idiots!!!!!!


too right goatboy 

(am i right? )


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I've never seen so many inbred idiots in one place!!

Loving it though


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> too right goatboy
> 
> (am i right? )


LOL yeah ya got me pmsl


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Lmao, im back all.... And i thank you for sticking up for me, and now we can be thankful we belong to such a great forum!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Bring on the trumpets!!!

Not sure why I added that as a tag, oh well


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Guys, while I applaud you all standing up for a friend, perhaps it would be wise to think of the other genuinely nice members on that forum. I've had a read of the thread over there and from an outsiders point of view it would look like a major troll infestation. Please bear in mind how unpleasant it is when that happens here. People get upset and it causes our mods no end of grief. 

Please don't punish an entire forum for a minorities snotty comments. Just rise above it and leave the nasty ones to wallow in their own self importance. 

And by the way James, you sister is hot! I'd give my eye teeth to look like her. Good luck to her. xx


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

I think it's well out of order that they got 2 pics and we only got one. :cursing:

I'm not voting till we have at least 3.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Rick said:


> I think it's well out of order that they got 2 pics and we only got one. :cursing:
> 
> I'm not voting till we have at least 3.


Lmao, im very sorry rick... :blushing:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

they are still insisting its james with multipul accounts!!  ut:


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

they got 2 pics where do your loyalties lie son  ya best get another 1 on here sharpish mush


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> they are still insisting its james with multipul accounts!!  ut:


Did you get back on then lol


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> they are still insisting its james with multipul accounts!!  ut:


They would wouldn't they? 



Barney said:


> they got 2 pics where do your loyalties lie son  ya best get another 1 on here sharpish mush


Haha, that was a new one, and i thought they were the most harsh ones.....


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Did you get back on then lol


 you cant keep me away.... not posted yet tho, might wait til they ban everyone again then pop up lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Did you get back on then lol


Why do they think James has multiple accounts?


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> you cant keep me away.... not posted yet tho, might wait til they ban everyone again then pop up lol


Lmao, you could be like "They didnt ban us all "


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I got banned 

BUT



> You have been banned for the following reason:
> loswer
> 
> Date the ban will be lifted: Never


Now either loswer is some awesome new word or they really are that inbred and cannot spell to save their lives 

Avenge me!!! :laugh:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Lmao, you could be like "They didnt ban us all "


Im gonna just follow them on other threads and randomly post 'boo'


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

I just got banned...lol...


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I just got banned...lol...


Ony!!!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Ony!!!


LOL...How dare they.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I got banned
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


Lmao, loswer?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I just got banned...lol...


They banned you too? Have they banned a few of you?


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

re-join


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Lmao, loswer?


I think im offended now, my first account was banned for spam... i wanna be a loswer


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Lmao, loswer?





mumof5 said:


> I think im offended now, my first account was banned for spam... i wanna be a loswer


I'm special


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Now they have had a tag saying "Vote for miss munter" I have just gone crazy, there all going to slate me....


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I'm special


no your a lowser   :001_tt2:


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Lmao, im very sorry rick... :blushing:


That's OK fella, I just hope you are following her round with a camera!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> you cant keep me away.... not posted yet tho, might wait til they ban everyone again then pop up lol


Did you use the same email?


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

ImAly, the cow!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Did you use the same email?


nope  just sorting it now


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Dozymoo said:


> Guys, while I applaud you all standing up for a friend, perhaps it would be wise to think of the other genuinely nice members on that forum. I've had a read of the thread over there and from an outsiders point of view it would look like a major troll infestation. Please bear in mind how unpleasant it is when that happens here. People get upset and it causes our mods no end of grief.
> 
> Please don't punish an entire forum for a minorities snotty comments. Just rise above it and leave the nasty ones to wallow in their own self importance.
> 
> And by the way James, you sister is hot! I'd give my eye teeth to look like her. Good luck to her. xx


Seriously guys. I really like you all, you are a fun bunch. But the comments you are leaving over there are really unpleasant. You are NOT coming across as the good guys, you are looking like a bunch of meanies. Please think of the other members on that forum and leave it be. xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Dozymoo said:


> Seriously guys. I really like you all, you are a fun bunch. But the comments you are leaving over there are really unpleasant. You are NOT coming across as the good guys, you are looking like a bunch of meanies. Please think of the other members on that forum and leave it be. xx


I've not joined I am steering clear of the other forum.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> no your a lowser   :001_tt2:


Guess what I just put as my new username 

Dozymoo I understand where you're coming from but I can't leave it be.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Lmao, i went crazy at that Aly girl..... I feel bad now....  Oh well....


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

OMG ive never seen such a childish display.

James you should be utterly ashamed of yourself for calling another member a fat ugly cow.

Some of you need to seriously grow up.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> OMG ive never seen such a childish display.
> 
> James you should be utterly ashamed of yourself for calling another member a fat ugly cow.
> 
> Some of you need to seriously grow up.


Im really sorry Nonnie... I really respect you, and i can understand if you hate me, and i cant really do anymuch more, so im really sorry again!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Is it over now? Thank god really


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

they have locked that thread now


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Guess what I just put as my new username
> 
> Dozymoo I understand where you're coming from but I can't leave it be.


Fair enough. I'm going to bow out now though. You lot are nice and all but I'm seeing a side to you that I really don't like  I thought some of you were better that this. Dead disappointed...


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Im starving..............


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Dozymoo said:


> Fair enough. I'm going to bow out now though. You lot are nice and all but I'm seeing a side to you that I really don't like  I thought some of you were better that this. Dead disappointed...


Sorry to disappoint!


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Dozymoo said:


> Fair enough. I'm going to bow out now though. You lot are nice and all but I'm seeing a side to you that I really don't like  I thought some of you were better that this. Dead disappointed...


Im sorry Dozymoo about what you had to see, but on this subject, a horrible side of me can come out, im sorry!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Sorry to disappoint!


Me too, BUT I did find it quite amusing as I bet they did, bit of Saturday night excitement LOL


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Me too, BUT I did find it quite amusing as I bet they did, bit of Saturday night excitement LOL


I have no doubt, got to give it to them they dished out as much as they got!


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I have no doubt, got to give it to them they dished out as much as they got!


I have apogised, because i made some personal comments, but it was pretty exiting, exept towards the end.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I have no doubt, got to give it to them they dished out as much as they got!


Yeah they did LOL


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> I have apogised, because i made some personal comments, but it was pretty exiting, exept towards the end.


I missed out on the end.

Well done for apologising James, it's very big of you


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Well I'm upset 

I posted an honest supportive message and I,ve just got an e.mail baniing me!!

I am now officially a SPAM FRITTER!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Well I'm upset
> 
> I posted an honest supportive message and I,ve just got an e.mail baniing me!!
> 
> I am now officially a SPAM FRITTER!


They banned you as well?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

yep sure did.

I only posted once...ok it was a bit long!!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I missed the end  

You shouldn't have to apologise to anyone on there James. They were the ones that were horrible about your sister.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

deb53 said:


> yep sure did.
> 
> I only posted once...ok it was a bit long!!


Wait a sec you only posted once and they banned you.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Well I'm upset
> 
> I posted an honest supportive message and I,ve just got an e.mail baniing me!!
> 
> I am now officially a SPAM FRITTER!


Their loss!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Their loss!


Exactly


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Their loss!


yep too right hhahah

Spam...a canned meat product

Spam...unsolicited usually commercial e-mail sent to a large number of addresses

Mmmmm..as I didnt do no.2

I must be no. 1 !!!!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Exactly


Is it alway's like that on there?.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Is it alway's like that on there?.


I didn't register thought maybe I should steer clear.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Is it alway's like that on there?.


Some of them can get pretty nasty on there from time to time especially on the 18+ bit.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

deb53 said:


> yep too right hhahah
> 
> Spam...a canned meat product
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to say I don't like spam  can't you be bacon grill instead??


----------



## Reaper941 (Oct 24, 2009)

Fantastic little personal army you have here; well done for being very mature and trolling another forum just because someone gave you a comment that YOU didn't agree with.

I am dissapoint.

This isn't a game; this is the internets.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Holy crap you found us 

Well done


----------



## Reaper941 (Oct 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Holy crap you found us
> 
> Well done


Don't worry dear, I'm not an idiot. ut:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Reaper941 said:


> Don't worry dear, I'm not an idiot. ut:


Didn't say you were ut:


----------



## Reaper941 (Oct 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Didn't say you were ut:


Well I'm just defending my beliefs, and castle. En garde, good sir knight!


----------



## Reaper941 (Oct 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Holy ****, I hope I can one of those in B&Q!!


Nah, I think it's Focus.. You may get the tape from B&Q though.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Reaper941 said:


> Nah, I think it's Focus.. You may get the tape from B&Q though.


Even better. Less distance to travel  Then I can just pop next door for a hamster and I'm sorted.


----------



## Reaper941 (Oct 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Even better. Less distance to travel  Then I can just pop next door for a hamster and I'm sorted.


Here's instructions and troubleshooting..


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Haha thanks


----------



## Natz18 (Oct 25, 2009)

My my, wasn't this an interesting read.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Your knife pics are sick, and am sure they are against forum rules!

I don't often hit the report button. But I am now!


----------



## Natz18 (Oct 25, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Your knife pics are sick, and am sure they are against forum rules!
> 
> I don't often hit the report button. But I am now!


Abit much don't you think dear?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Your knife pics are sick, and am sure they are against forum rules!
> 
> I don't often hit the report button. But I am now!


Don't worry too much I think this is the reaction they want x


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Don't worry too much I think this is the reaction they want x


Your right Sequeena...DON'T FEED THE TROLL!

Is there any mods on just now?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Your right Sequeena...DON'T FEED THE TROLL!
> 
> Is there any mods on just now?


I don't think there are actually


----------



## Reaper941 (Oct 24, 2009)

Not so funny when it's your own forum, is it?


----------



## Natz18 (Oct 25, 2009)

This thread seems all abit bias.. Did any of you actually bother to read the original thread? 

No one was insulting him or his sister, until he randomly started insulting *me* because someone else had paid me a compliment. Even though I'd voted for his sister and said that she was gorgeous.......

ut: Crazy people.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Reaper941 said:


> Not so funny when it's your own forum, is it?


I don't think anyone posted animal cruelty on your forum


----------



## Reaper941 (Oct 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I don't think anyone posted animal cruelty on your forum


It's not animal cruelty. It's teaching the animal how to be manly. Giving him a testosterone boost; if you will.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok, I have just read this whole thread on Pet Forums, and yes, James and his 'buddies' invaded another forum, and imo that wasn't cool. Very childish!
ut: :cursing:

So while I understand you are angry that your forum was invaded. I am an animal lover and don't want to see pics like that. Thank you!

James and co. hang your heads in shame!


----------



## Reaper941 (Oct 24, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Ok, I have just read this whole thread on Pet Forums, and yes, James and his 'buddies' invaded another forum, and imo that wasn't cool. Very childish!
> ut: :cursing:
> 
> So while I understand you are angry that your forum was invaded. I am an animal lover and don't want to see pics like that. Thank you!
> ...


Thanks for seeing things from my point of view; this is why kids should be b& from the internet or at least supervised.

But; the images are not distressing as they don't hurt the Hamster in anyway.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Ok, I have just read this whole thread on Pet Forums, and yes, James and his 'buddies' invaded another forum, and imo that wasn't cool. Very childish!
> ut: :cursing:
> 
> So while I understand you are angry that your forum was invaded. I am an animal lover and don't want to see pics like that. Thank you!
> ...


Yeah to be fair a few of us did join their forum so hats off to them. I for one admire them for coming on here. But although i never read the first thread Sahunk (James) did on their forum i went on to offer his sister and him support. Not that it lasted long, i got banned after a couple of posts. We have to admit we were in the wrong. As for those pics, personally im not offended but i have a sick sense of humour.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Reaper941 said:


> Thanks for seeing things from my point of view; this is why kids should be b& from the internet or at least supervised.
> 
> But; the images are not distressing as they don't hurt the Hamster in anyway.


The cartoon one does indeed show a wee hamster with a knife through it! Dead! 

Also depicts how to put knives on hamsters, and how to have hamster fights. Which is indeed animal cruelty! Awful!

IMO this thread should have been closed earlier on in the evening when it was clear there was plotting against another forum. It does not reflect well on Pet Forums, and their members!


----------



## Reaper941 (Oct 24, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> The cartoon one does indeed show a wee hamster with a knife through it! Dead!


No animals were harmed in the making of the cartoon poster.

Here, have an image of a duck falling on it's arse.


----------



## Reaper941 (Oct 24, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> The cartoon one does indeed show a wee hamster with a knife through it! Dead!
> 
> Also depicts how to put knives on hamsters, and how to have hamster fights. Which is indeed animal cruelty! Awful!
> 
> IMO this thread should have been closed earlier on in the evening when it was clear there was plotting against another forum. It does not reflect well on Pet Forums, and their members!


Well, I've removed the offending pictures just for the benefit of yourself; as you're actually being civil - Which is more than I can say for the other parties.

They don't do a very good job of representing themselves anyway, so don't take it as anything personal.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

But some teenage boy may see those pics and think it ok to tape kinves to hamsters and fight them. So you are hence giving them ideas!

We adults have to post responsibly, think about who is gonna see these images.

FYI the duck pic is not animal cruelty


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

I had quoted using your pic, so have now edited my post to remove the pic! 

But Sequeena has quoted your other pic, hopefully she can come back and edit her post and take it out! 

Before some sicko sees them, and thinks its a good idea!


----------



## Reaper941 (Oct 24, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> But some teenage boy may see those pics and think it ok to tape kinves to hamsters and fight them. So you are hence giving them ideas!
> 
> We adults have to post responsibly, think about who is gonna see these images.
> 
> FYI the duck pic is not animal cruelty


To be fair, anyone who sees that and does it is an impressionable idiot; probably wouldn't have the braincells to comprehend basic care for said animal - So said animal probably wouldn't stand a chance anyway.

But seeing as you put it THAT way..


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you for removing the pics Reaper!  Since there isn't a mod here, the best thing all round!


----------



## Reaper941 (Oct 24, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Thank you for removing the pics Reaper!


You're welcome, I've got plenty more pics.

Do you like dogs?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I had quoted using your pic, so have now edited my post to remove the pic!
> 
> But Sequeena has quoted your other pic, hopefully she can come back and edit her post and take it out!
> 
> Before some sicko sees them, and thinks its a good idea!


On my way missus 

I'm always the first to admit I'm wrong and yes, joining in was wrong but I do not condone any bullying especially towards a teenager.

It takes all sorts!

But as we've sorted it all out now (or rather James has) it's a bit of a moot point


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

sequeena said:


> On my way missus
> 
> I'm always the first to admit I'm wrong and yes, joining in was wrong but I do not condone any bullying especially towards a teenager.
> 
> ...


moot point?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> moot point?


An irrelevant argument.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> was wondering what forum it is too... we can all join and stick up for james and his sister





Badger's Mum said:


> I was thinking that





mumof5 said:


> Iv just joined...





mumof5 said:


> come on... iv just joined and think we should have some fun with them....





mumof5 said:


> are you coming to play on there too?





mumof5 said:


> thats crap... was starting to have some fun... how pathetic are they?





Baby Bordie said:


> Lmao, my sister was laughing her head off at all your comments.... Haha





Baby Bordie said:


> Thnaks everyone, i made another thread on there, and i dont think there will be anymore bitchyness on that one!





sequeena said:


> Sorry to disappoint!





Baby Bordie said:


> I have apogised, because i made some personal comments, but it was pretty exiting, exept towards the end.





sequeena said:


> Holy crap you found us
> 
> Well done





sequeena said:


> Even better. Less distance to travel  Then I can just pop next door for a hamster and I'm sorted.


AND YOUR COMBINED AGE IS ? ? ? ? ? ? ? SINGLE FIGURES AS A GUESS!!!!

Ashamed of you guys! Is this what you consider to be Saturday
night entertainment!!

DT


----------



## Reaper941 (Oct 24, 2009)

Well.. My work here is done.

It was very nice speaking to you all; providing I don't get banned I may still post irrelevant information and humorous pictures.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

sequeena said:


> An irrelevant argument.


I think you misunderstood my post 

I mentioned that you could edit your post on this thread to take out the picture of the hamster with a knife tied round him, you quoted using Reapers picture.

Wasn't having a personal go at you!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I think you misunderstood my post
> 
> I mentioned that you could edit your post on this thread to take out the picture of the hamster with a knife tied round him, you quoted using Reapers picture.
> 
> Wasn't having a personal go at you!


Lmao!! No I knew you weren't!! I should have quoted reaper as the rest was replied to him/her. Sorry! 

Oh and DT yes I am also disappointed in myself. What's done is done apologies have been said on both sides!


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Reaper941 said:


> Well.. My work here is done.
> 
> It was very nice speaking to you all; providing I don't get banned I may still post irrelevant information and humorous pictures.


Yes. Again, thank so much for removing the pictures!


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Lmao!! No I knew you weren't!! I should have quoted reaper as the rest was replied to him/her. Sorry!
> 
> Oh and DT yes I am also disappointed in myself. What's done is done apologies have been said on both sides!


Apologies may have been said! but each has to face themselves in the morning !!! And this isi NOT aimed at you Sequeena!

But half of you lot would not have said boo to a goose if you had not have been backed up !!

Would have thought there was enough fighting on here already to keep everyone busy without inviting it from outside!

There's note so queer as folk!! nice to see you all put you extra hour to good use though!
DT


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Apologies may have been said! but each has to face themselves in the morning !!! And this isi NOT aimed at you Sequeena!
> 
> But half of you lot would not have said boo to a goose if you had not have been backed up !!
> 
> ...


I notice my name wasn't on your list but i admitted to joining that forum to support Jame's sister. Certainly never joined to cause trouble and you know me Sue, i do things off my own back and not to follow the crowd.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I notice my name wasn't on your list but i admitted to joining that forum to support Jame's sister. Certainly never joined to cause trouble and you know me Sue, i do things off my own back and not to follow the crowd.


Maybe that is why you were not on the list!!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Maybe that is why you were not on the list!!


Good thinking captain....never thought of that.  :001_tt2:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Reaper941 said:


> Well.. My work here is done.
> 
> It was very nice speaking to you all; providing I don't get banned I may still post irrelevant information and humorous pictures.


I doubt you'll be banned...you've done nothing wrong.  
Welcome to the forum and hope to see you continue posting.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> AND YOUR COMBINED AGE IS ? ? ? ? ? ? ? SINGLE FIGURES AS A GUESS!!!!
> 
> Ashamed of you guys! Is this what you consider to be Saturday
> night entertainment!!
> ...


All i said on that forum was. Your sister's pritty i voted for her, Is it alway's this friendly here. I agree it was stupid joining that site. I said nothing to be ashamed of


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

I have apoligised and im sorry, i know i was immature, and i can understand if you guys dont want to talk to me!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> I have apoligised and im sorry, i know i was immature, and i can understand if you guys dont want to talk to me!


If the situation was reversed and it was my sister that was being spoke to like that, i would do the same.
We will all defend our families and friends, that's human nature


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Im closing this thread as it doesnt look good on this forum and we dont encourage people to cause problems on other forums.


----------

